

Show HN: Stylate.com - Cheap, Brandable .COM's for Startups - wlsimmons
http://www.stylate.com

======
NYCtalk
Hello, I doubt you will get many programmers interested in buying domains, at
least until they are launching a project or something. Most of us think
domainers are hacks. $250 is very inexpensive but we don't want to support the
industry.

------
bdurham
Newbie advice: 1) I like the idea but it took me a few seconds to figure out
what the site was offering. Maybe clarify the VP? 2) The logo seems a bit
small and disjointed from the design 3) It needs an integrated cart.

